# breakfast @ Katy's house



## Katy (Jan 24, 2009)

Here are some pictures of some of the cows getting their breakfast this cold morning.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 24, 2009)

those are some great pics of the morning feeding.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 24, 2009)

Happy cows!


----------



## Thewife (Jan 24, 2009)

Cool pictures!


----------



## COUNTRYMAN (Jan 24, 2009)

nice feed lot, very clean! ...thos cows aint wantin for nothin


----------



## amysflock (Jan 25, 2009)

What a nice, clean setup you have! I love the row of beefer bottoms!


----------

